# Help with converting to mp4 for my iPod?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Yesterday I downloaded Moyea video converter to *convert swf *(flash) files to mp4 for my iPod. The converter works fine and the videos come out in excellent quality when I try playing them on my iTunes, but when I put them on my iPod it only played audio and showed a black screen.

Does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Aileend,

Welcome to the Shack!

I'm not sure what the problem is, but my guess would be that your iPod doesn't have the correct video codec for playing your MP4 files. You might want to download and try MediaCoder (it's free) since it does support converting for the iPod. :dontknow:

http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

For those iPod users out there, there is a new version of MediaCoder just for you! 

It looks totally sweet.

http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/device/ipod_touch.html


----------

